
$20 porn-unblocking fee could hit Internet users if state bill becomes law - e1ven
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/03/20-porn-unblocking-fee-could-hit-internet-users-if-state-bill-becomes-law/
======
m-watson
This is ridiculous that it was even introduced but the article itself (and
many ars comments) note:

* Just because it was referred to a committee or even introduced doesn't mean it has any legitimate chance of being passed

* Even if it did get passed there seem to be a lot of low hanging fruit lawsuits that would be filed right away

